# Android installs unwanted apps



## andrapetcu (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello,
I have a problem with my android 4.2 It installs unwanded apps even if I have all the settings that won't allow the instalation of apps from unknown sources. I had it scaned with antivirus also.
Can anyone help me please?
Thank you


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Are you sure these apps you speak of are not the ones that come with the phone?

What apps are they?


----------



## andrapetcu (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi,
Thanks for the reply. Yes I`m sure these apps are not the ones that come with the phone. I uninstall them every day but then other apps appear and it`s very annoying because I don`t know how to stop this.

The apps that were abusively installed today for example are:
Easy locker
com.keniu.security.main.N
com.qihoo.security.AppEnt
com.smart.booster.wifix.Ma
mobi.gossiping.gsphost.ui
Power Clean
Wifibooster

What can I do to get rid of them permanently and not to get new unwanted ones? 
Thanky you


----------



## andrapetcu (Aug 23, 2015)

P.S. I also did factory reset to the phone and formatted the SD card


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did these apps remain after a complete reset?


----------



## andrapetcu (Aug 23, 2015)

No they did not. I uninstall them and other appear instead.


----------



## andrapetcu (Aug 23, 2015)

Any ideas please??


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't understand what you're trying to say here.


----------

